# Threads/page and posts/page reduced



## Morrus (May 5, 2008)

We've reduced the number of theads shown on one page, and the number of posts shown on each page of a thread, to 20 in an effort to reduce the server load and thus speed up the server.  We've also limited CM to member viewing only (no guests).

Hopefuly this will make a difference overall.


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2008)

I'm noticing a definite speed up. Thanks!


----------



## bento (May 5, 2008)

No speed up for me, but I noticed fewer threads per page right off the bat.  

I thought maybe my monitor had gotten larger....


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 5, 2008)

I'm still showing the 40 posts per page page numbers in the main forums for some reason, so now I can't jump to the last page.

If that makes no sense (and it probably doesn't) a thread will say its 6 pages when its really 12 (@ 20 per) or 4 pages when its really 8 (@20 per), and so I can't click on the 12th page or 8th page (or whatever).

I went to my Account to try to change it, but since it doesn't show the posts per page option anymore, I don't know what I can do to fix it.


----------



## DrSpunj (May 5, 2008)

I noticed it right away, too, since I had set my preferences for 40 per page I think. No biggie, but currently I'm getting 15 posts per page, not the 20 Morrus stated. I looked at the "edit options" part of my control panel and my only two choices are now "Use Forum Default" and "Show Posts Per Page" without any number listed like it used to be. It doesn't seem to matter which I've set it to as I still only get 15 posts per page.

It did make me wonder when I refreshed my tabs and saw the Racial Benefits, Multiclassing &  the GSL threads had *all* gained about 10-15 pages over night! 

Thanks.


----------



## ThirdWizard (May 5, 2008)

Aha! I changed it to "show posts per page and it works now.


----------



## Nifft (May 5, 2008)

DrSpunj said:
			
		

> currently I'm getting 15 posts per page, not the 20 Morrus stated.



 Same here. Either way it's fine.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Orius (May 6, 2008)

I was wondering about that.  I had 30 posts per page, and it's down to 15 now.  Some of the topics I was in seemed like they had gotten pretty active with the number of pages basically doubling.


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2008)

Ah, okay then. I was wondering what was going on and came to meta to ask about it. No need to anymore it seems. Is this temporary? Does it go away with EN2? I like mine with 40 posts/page


----------



## Bront (May 6, 2008)

I miss 40 

And yeah, it's at 15 for me now too.


----------



## Psion (May 6, 2008)

Blackrat said:
			
		

> Ah, okay then. I was wondering what was going on and came to meta to ask about it. No need to anymore it seems. Is this temporary? Does it go away with EN2? I like mine with 40 posts/page




Unless they turned it off, you can still override in your options.

Edit: Well, it's not explicitly off, but the only alternate option isn't meaningful, so yeah, I guess 15 posts/page it is...


----------



## Blackrat (May 6, 2008)

Psion said:
			
		

> Unless they turned it off, you can still override in your options.
> 
> Edit: Well, it's not explicitly off, but the only alternate option isn't meaningful, so yeah, I guess 15 posts/page it is...



Yeah and the alternate option gives the 15/page. The default option just freaks my browser completely. I don't even know what it does. Could be that I'm on computer that uses IE 5 right now.


----------



## Mishihari Lord (May 7, 2008)

I don't like it at all.  It's a lot more button-pushing to read threads.  After the previous set-up I now tend to get tired of pushing buttons and wander off to other web sites.  Hopefully it's just a temporary measure until the new version is launched.


----------



## Morrus (May 7, 2008)

Mishihari Lord said:
			
		

> I don't like it at all.




Of course; nobody _likes_ it.  But without it the site is currently unusable, which we like even less.


----------



## Piratecat (May 7, 2008)

Yeah, it's killing me, too.

My hope and expectation is that it'll go away with the software upgrade, as we get rid of some of the cruft that is slowing us down.


----------



## FickleGM (May 7, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Of course; nobody _likes_ it.  But without it the site is currently unusable, which we like even less.



 I like it.


----------



## TerraDave (May 7, 2008)

site does seem to be a little faster today.


----------



## Jemal (May 8, 2008)

Both options show 15/page for me, and it is a bit of a pain not having the ability to change it (though I think someone else pointed out that was intentional).  I haven't noticed much of a change in load times, though.. sometimes it takes 2-3 minutes to load a page, sometimes its nearly instant, same as last month.  *shrug* Well if it's working for some people that's better than being broken for everyone I guess, eh?  
*L* I was actually coming to this board to post a question asking why I couldn't change my posts/page back, so yay this answers everything. 

Hope the planned upgrade takes care of things.


----------



## Infiniti2000 (May 9, 2008)

I'm not sure things are much faster either, but I have no problem with the posts/page limit, even though I used to have 50/page.


----------



## the Jester (May 9, 2008)

Well, if it helps the site, I'm all for it. 

Sadly, it's screwed up a bunch of my bookmarks, but hey, you can't have everything.


----------



## Lanefan (May 10, 2008)

It seems to vary by forum for me...here in Meta it's 15 posts per page, most other places I've been it's 20.

Do sticked threads count in the 20-threads-per-page?  If so, then the 4e forum is actually only about 16-per-page...

Count me as a vote to get back to a bigger number at some point, please. (I'm one of those people who ignores things unless they're on page 1, particularly when viewing thread titles)

Lanefan


----------



## Dog Moon (May 12, 2008)

Ah, so there is an explanation for it.  Thought it was a bug or something.  I'll try to adjust, but I already miss the 50 per page I had my options set to.  

Haven't really noticed any difference, though honestly the only time I notice a difference is when it becomes REALLY slow.  Oh well.


----------



## Staffan (May 12, 2008)

I have noticed that when loading a page, it often "hangs" for quite a while before displaying the latest 4e updates (see attached picture). I'm thinking that maybe that's a database lookup that's taking a while too long, and that if you left it out things would speed up. Of course, I'm not an expert, but I figured it couldn't hurt to bring it up.


----------



## howandwhy99 (Jun 19, 2008)

Ugh.  Please tell me this will go away in ENWorld 2.0?  Surfing here means calling pages practically every minute.  Or less.


----------



## Thanee (Jun 19, 2008)

If you hadn't posted about it here, I wouldn't even have noticed. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## diaglo (Jun 20, 2008)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Yeah, it's killing me, too.
> 
> My hope and expectation is that it'll go away with the software upgrade, as we get rid of some of the cruft that is slowing us down.



baked on cruft requires elbow grease mang.
can you so do that with a hook?


----------

